# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Article: How the Comics Industry's Temporary Distribution System Will Work

## Comicblend

I dont see a link on the site to contact the writer or even a comments section so I am posting here

The article : How the Comics Industry's Temporary Distribution System Will Work 

Its a scam. None of the publishers are backing this

Basically the owner of the app charges retailers $400 to install software (non refundable), then the retailer pays $100 a month to use the service. He got people interested because there is a thread on the ComicsPro retailer board discussing this very same distribution model. Most think its wrong to try and influence the market and that it isnt healthy.

What isnt mentioned is that it isnt officially supported by any of the publishers nor Diamond Distributors. Sales are final. any customer making a purchase on a pre sale item will not be refunded. So when the customer finds out that " oops we dont have a digital copy" they cant ask for their money back.

Looking into the person who is pushing this ( big bang comics) it becomes apparent that other retailers have a problem with him. I heard that A petition was started to have him booted from ComicsPro over questionable actions.

Marvels offical response when asked about this incident was -   no intentions of distributing digital codes or releases at this time, including (but not limited too) Comixology, Comichub, Diamond Distribution or ComicsPro 

----------


## L.R Johansson

> I dont see a link on the site to contact the writer or even a comments section so I am posting here
> 
> The article : How the Comics Industry's Temporary Distribution System Will Work 
> 
> Its a scam. None of the publishers are backing this
> 
> Basically the owner of the app charges retailers $400 to “install” software (non refundable), then the retailer pays $100 a month to use the service. He got people interested because there is a thread on the ComicsPro retailer board discussing this very same distribution model. Most think its wrong to try and influence the market and that it isnt healthy.
> 
> What isnt mentioned is that it isnt officially supported by any of the publishers nor Diamond Distributors. Sales are final. any customer making a purchase on a pre sale item will not be refunded. So when the customer finds out that " oops we dont have a digital copy" they cant ask for their money back.
> ...


Check the date of the article...

...Unless you thought it was funny, so hence why you joined and posted this?

----------


## Gotham citizen

This is a second interview from the same Youtube channel; interview to Third Eye Comics.

----------

